# Why are wedding dresses white ?...



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

A VERY BRAVE MAN WROTE THIS!!!!!!

(Now he's dead!)

A braver one that forwards it??????? - (R.I.P.)

Son asked his mother the following question:

"Mum, why are wedding dresses white?"

The mother looks at her son and replies,

"Son, this shows your friends and relatives that your
bride is pure."

The son thanks his Mum and goes off to double-check this
with his father.

"Dad why are wedding dresses white?"

The father looks at his son in surprise and says,

"Son, all household appliances come in white."


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ill tell the wife :evil: that one (not) :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its well known that women have smaller feet so they can stand closer to the sink.


----------

